# Open vSwitch configuration not surviving system restart



## ianc1215 (Jun 2, 2019)

I am having an issue where my OVS configuration doesn't survive a system restart. I did a test with a simple configuration, nothing came back after a system restart. Only thing that showed up in ifconfig was my physical ethernet interfaces. I installed OVS via pkg and everything appears to work fine while the machine is running. Any ideas? Is it something I am missing?

I am still getting the hang of FreeBSD's configuration, I have only been running it for about 3 days now, prior to that I was a Linux guy mostly. I know most of my configuration gets put into /etc/rc.conf. Is there anything special I need to add to in order to get OVS to restore the configuration at boot?

Here is my rc.conf, if this helps at all.

```
root@xen01:~ # cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="xen01"
ifconfig_vmk0="inet 172.16.0.11 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 172.16.0.255"
defaultrouter="172.16.0.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
zfs_enable="YES"
xencommons_enable=YES
xendriverdomain_enable=YES
ovsdb_server_enable="YES"
ovs_vswitchd_enable="YES"
```


----------

